# Supreme barihunk of the world: Iurii Samoilov



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

He is only 22, from the Ukraine ( thank god he can get out of there) seems to be doing only recitals at this point, but HAS IT ALL!!!!! Movie star looks, one of the most beautiful baritone voices I've ever heard, amazingly expressive...reminds me of a baritone Corelli. Tell me what you think.


----------



## Roland (Mar 13, 2013)

I agree that he has the voice. I'm hoping that in addition to memorizing Russian art songs--which are perfect for recitals--he is studying Italian, French and German. There have to be some roles that appeal to him; I hope that he would be more agressive in trying out for those roles, even if an opera contract might play havoc with his recital schedule.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

He does have a beautiful voice and seems interpretively very mature, and he's certainly handsome! As he's only 22 I'm glad he's limiting himself to song recitals at this point. I think that eventually he'd sound very good in French opera.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

http://iuriisamoilov.com/_/Home.html. His very nice website indicates singing in French, Italian and German with age appropriate parts on stage. He is starting off with good starter roles in opera and has done master classes with some of the best out there. One can ruin a young voice by too big of roles too soon. God, he is made for HDTV from the Met!!!!


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Wonderful voice! There's a fabulous Eugene Onegin in there, and I'd also like to hear him in the French repertoire.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

More info on here.


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh, yes, I saw/heard him in Frankfurt in "Sicilian Vespers" last year and it was memorable. A very mature sound for someone his age. He's 26 this year, and he's a regular at the Frankfurt opera as young artist. I look forward to seeing where he is when he gets into his 30s.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

sospiro said:


> More info on here.


My sister, a former opera singer now teacher, read this and said "He doesn't really say anything. If opera doesn't work out he could be a great diplomat;-)". I enjoyed it and I am encouraged that he is at a major European opera house's young artist's program. We had a great one in Seattle that turned out Lawrence Brownlee, among others, but it has been sadly discontinued for lack of funds. Damn!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Seattleoperafan said:


> ... We had a great one in Seattle that turned out Lawrence Brownlee, among others, but it has been sadly discontinued for lack of funds. Damn!


I'm so sorry to hear the Seattle YAP has closed. We are lucky to still have the Jette Parker Young Artists Programme at Royal Opera House. Alan and Jette Parker are immensely generous in their patronage of the arts.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Operafocus said:


> Oh, yes, I saw/heard him in Frankfurt in "Sicilian Vespers" last year and it was memorable. A very mature sound for someone his age. He's 26 this year, and he's a regular at the Frankfurt opera as young artist. I look forward to seeing where he is when he gets into his 30s.


Was he singing the role of Monfort?! He seems a bit young for that.


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

Bellinilover said:


> Was he singing the role of Monfort?! He seems a bit young for that.


No, no, Quinn Kelsey was Montfort - Samoilov was Robert


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Good voice. Looks? Who cares?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Good voice. Looks? Who cares?


Between the pics of the Norwegian fiddler (female) and this guy, I've come to the conclusion that many people think plain roundish faces with fairly symmetrical features are 'handsome or beautiful' LOL.

Both those individual musicians whose photos were lately posted have, imo, blandly pleasant faces which are so near anonymous they are instantly forgettable.

Too, there is that amazing effect when someone is highly talented and at all even a bit charismatic, their looks are not nearly most of what people "think they see."

Anyway, with such a plain and symmetrical face, this singer can look just about anyway for any role with the craft of stage makeup, I suppose a plus over his voice.


----------



## danielmclion (Mar 21, 2014)

22 ??? Yes, he is over 21 indeed.  no kidding, with my nearly 61 I'm over 21 too!


----------



## danielmclion (Mar 21, 2014)

He doesn't have a plain symmetrical face at all!. But yes, he IS very sweet... If I was 42 years younger now, and he not that straight, I would have asked him to Mary me!  Since 2010, at the Opera Studio NL, I know him very well. He's really a sweat hart, serious worker and the good looks... well, that is a + too! tough... He needs to work out more!!!  Da, da, da Iiuri!!! (He reads this for sure too.  )


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

PetrB said:


> ... Too, there is that amazing effect when someone is highly talented and at all even a bit charismatic, their looks are not nearly most of what people "think they see."


Definitely.

I've seen singers who are not good-looking at all but when they're on stage, their charisma is so powerful, they make my knees go weak.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

sospiro said:


> Definitely.
> 
> I've seen singers who are not good-looking at all but when they're on stage, their charisma is so powerful, they make my knees go weak.


I couldn't agree more. An intelligent, dramatically-inclined woman who can sing?-- I'm doubly beset.


----------

